# The Speedcubing timeline thred



## Jedi5412 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just intrested how long it took you to get sub xx from when you started cubing 

Averages of 5,12,100 

Ok heres mine: (from getting your first cube)

Sub 2 min: 5 days
Sub 1 min: 1 week 6 days
Sub 50: 3 1/2 weeks 
Sub 40: 1 month 1 week 
Sub 35: 1 month 2 weeks
Sub 30: 2 months 1 week Here i am now  
Sub 25:
Sub 20:
Sub 15:
Sub 13:
Sub 10

Thats my timeline


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sub2-2 days
Sub1-3 weeks
(Took 4 month break to learn full fridrich)
Sub30-5 months
Sub20-~7 months
Sub15-11 months
Sub13 (AO12, not ao100)-13 1/2 months
Sub10- Not yet achieved.

I've had breaks in there too, multiple.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> (Took 4 month break to learn full fridrich)


Does that mean you immediately learned full OLL? Or just the method?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 9, 2011)

Sub-2 ?? did solves before i started timing myself.
Sub-1 4 Days
Sub-45 2 Weeks
Sub-30 2 Months (Focused on other puzzles that i got) 
Sub-25 3 Months


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2011)

Full OLL and full PLL.

My first solve(s) that weren't with LBL was with F2L and 2LLL.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 10, 2011)

I kind of did the same thing, besides that I did not take a break from solving...
The problem is that I learned all my oll and pll's on a storebought, because I bought a DIY very late.
Therefor my alg speed is pretty bad now


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub2- 2 months
Sub1- 1 year 2 months (I had sort of quit for a long while)
Sub45- 1 year 3 months
Sub30- 1 year 4 months
Sub20- 1 year 5 months
Sub18- 1 year 6 months

Dont know full OLL or PLL yet.


----------



## Johan444 (Mar 10, 2011)

What do you mean by sub x? Sub x single? Avg5? Avg12? Avg100? 50% of solves sub x? 90%?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 10, 2011)

Ao12s (times listed from when I started (not since the last milestone))

Sub 2 - 1 week (basically the time it took for my DIY to arrive)
Sub 1 - 2 weeks
Sub 50 - 1 month
Sub 40 - 2 months
sub 30 - 4 months

Took a long time to get sub-30, sub 25 is likely to be around 7months. Full Fridrich from 2months.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub 2 min: 1 week (I guess less because I started timing myself a week before learning to solve)
Sub 1 min: 1 month (No hard practice, just a few solves per day)
Sub 50: 2 weeks (idem)
Sub 40: 1 Month (So much laziness into learning F2L)
(6 Month break due to storebought core break)
Sub 35: 1 month
Sub 30: 1 month (Now I really got into cubing)
Sub 25: 2-3weeks
Sub 20: (Ill get here in the next few weeks)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 10, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> What do you mean by sub x? Sub x single? Avg5? Avg12? Avg100? 50% of solves sub x? 90%?



Whoops fixed it


----------



## Olji (Mar 10, 2011)

sub 2: 3-4 days
*learned F2L*
sub 1: 2 weeks maybe
sub 50: 2 1/2 weeks *learned 4LLL at this stage, thus improving quite fast*
sub 40: 4-5 months
sub 30: 8 months
sub 25: still awaits


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, this will be hard to remember since it goes so far back (since you said "from getting your first cube") (times are amount of time to get from one stage to the next):

sub 3 min: 3 weeks
sub 2 min: 25 years, 10 months
sub 1 min: 1 1/2 months
sub 50: 2 weeks (this was easy because I learned full F2L, one-look PLL, and 2-look OLL all at once; once I knew it all, it was practically automatic to get sub-50)
sub 40: 3 months
sub 35: 3 months
sub 30: 6 months
sub 25: 6 months
sub 20: not yet - 15 months and counting

I did research to figure these times out - I'm surprised how gradual and consistent my improvement was, up until I hit my current plateau.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Mar 10, 2011)

sub 3 min: 8 hours
sub 2 min: 1 week
sub 1 min: 2 months (+2LPLL +pseudo-2LOLL)
sub 50: 4 months (+F2L)
sub 40: 6 months (+PLL)
sub 35: 7 months (+2LOLL)
sub 30: 10 months (+pseudo-VHF2L +someCOLL +OLL)
sub 25: 16 months (+VHF2L +COLL)
sub 20: 22 months


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Patience is of the virtue in speed solving/How was your improvement ?*

I have been cubing for three years now, learning the algorithms gradually ( the same goes for my improvement). 

I finally feel ready to learn the remainder of the OLLs ( I've had the PLLs down pat for 4+ months now). 

Also, I want to know how was your improvement with the cube. Were you a demon that began slaughtering the cube in sub 20 sec within a month. Or, were you turtle, improving gradually. Please be as detailed as you wish to be.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 15, 2011)

something tells me that this thread has already been made...
and i am kind of in the middle, not a turtle nor the hare


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 16, 2011)

Thread merge


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's see if I can refresh my memory. This is all an guesstimation

Sub 3: 2 weeks
Sub 2: 2 weeks
Sub 1: 3 or 4 weeks
Sub 50: 3 weeks
Sub 40: 4ish weeks
Sub 30: Eh, 2-3 months plateau
Sub 20: Still tip towing to it(I avg. high 19s and low 20s.), but it's been a few months.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay let's do this

Sub - 2 : 1 week
Sub - 1 : 1 week
Sub - 50 : 3 weeks (frustrating)
Sub - 40 : 2 weeks
Sub - 30 : 1 month (couldn't understand the concept of f2l before seeing badmephisto's videos)
Sub - 25 : This is where I am. Currently average 25-27 seconds. 

To those of you who wonder, I know all the PLL's except for the G's which I use a certain way to solve. For OLL's i know 75% of them. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## timeless (Mar 16, 2011)

sub 2: 3 months (pogo's method)
quit
sub 1.5: 1 week (badmephisto's beginner method)
sub 1: 1 week (2look oll)


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 16, 2011)

sub 2 (2 weeks)
sub 1 (3 months)
sub 50 (4 months)
~took a year and a half break~
Sub 40 (2 weeks after getting back into cubing)
sub 35 (where i am now)
i use beginners method though...


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 16, 2011)

times are not cumulative

Warp 1: Estimating 2 or 3 weeks; don't actually know for sure. I didn't take cubing seriously at that time anyway.
Warp 2: 2 months
Warp 3: 5 months, maybe a little less
Warp 4: nope. At 10.5 months now. Haven't taken 3x3 that seriously for quite awhile.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 17, 2011)

1981/2 - Think about 3 mins using Cross on top, LBL and about an 8 to 28 LLL 
Reconvened Christmas 2010
End Dec 2010 - 1m 30s - Cross on bottom LBL
End Jan 2011 - 55s - Intuitive F2L, 2L OLL, 2L PLL
End Feb 2011 - ~40s - 1L PLL
Mid March 2011 - ~34s 1L OLL, 1L PLL


----------

